# Rubber Band Questions For Mechanical Broadheads



## Brown Hornet

Tape them shut.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Real simple. Mechanical broadheads fly like field points so we use field points. Thus, no rubber bands to worry about.


----------



## ace7038

Where the rubber band goes put about ten wraps of fishing line. Save the rubber bands for hunting and use the fishing line for practice. Tie the line the last two wraps and you will have no problems.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

*One way to maintain consistency...*

...that I've found is to burn one of the heads by setting it up as you would normally shoot it, then take the retainer ring (O-ring, rubber band, etc) off and Super Glue it shut. If I have a broadhead that I want to shoot regularly, this is what I'll do. The glue weighs next to nothing, literally about 1-1.5 grains, and you have an instant practice head that's IDENTICAL to the real thing. I don't know if it's the best method, but to me it was worth the $10 or so that it comes out to.

As for the best retainer for the broadhead, you'll want to make sure you don't put anything on that won't break, shift, move, give way, etc, as it's designed. I tried to use an o-ring in place of a rubber band on one of mine, and it wouldn't allow the blades to open at impact. Just a thought...

Hope this helps...


----------



## fourwheeler431

I have used the rubber bands for braces before and they worked fine for me.


----------



## passthru68

I have hunted with that particular broadhead for years...... haven't lost a deer yet. They are not the most durable but you can get them at wal mart for about $9 most of the time and i only get them after the season now so i save a lot of $$$$$$.


----------



## Deezlin

fourwheeler431 said:


> I have used the rubber bands for braces before and they worked fine for me.


Yeap, go down to the dentist and he will help you out. They have a bunch of them.

I would also think you could make some practice ones by just super glueing them shut or perhaps use the fishing line. 

Also there are head like the Grim Reaper which do not require bands to stay closed.


----------



## bfisher

ace7038 said:


> Where the rubber band goes put about ten wraps of fishing line. Save the rubber bands for hunting and use the fishing line for practice. Tie the line the last two wraps and you will have no problems.


Dental floss works well, too.


----------



## rholson

Thanks a ton AT'ers! I really appreciate the advice. Great ideas!


----------

